# Vox DA-5



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i just can't say enough about this tiny amp. its vox's answer to roland's microcube.

i have mine in the bedroom, and have been playing it for hours every night. i can't believe the tone. i found its sweet spot by diming the gain knob and using only the clean and slightly overdriven models. the effects are amazing, AND it has tap tempo for all of them, but i love the basic tone so much i usually just add a little reverb for that magic halo.

if i could get my stage rig to sound this good i'd be in heaven!


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

How much does it cost?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Jaggery said:


> How much does it cost?


...roughly $170, or less. depending on where you shop, i'm betting you can get the price down to $150-$140.

mine was a gift from my girlfriend. looks like i'll have keep her now.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I thought I'd resurrect this thread rather than start a new one. Does anyone have one of these Vox DA-5 amps? I'm looking for something really small to keep in the family room, for noodling around once in a while. The wife always gives me the evil eye mad when I leave one of the bigger amps up there, so I'm looking for something smalll which can be easily hidden away.


Is there anything else worth looking at in this price range? I found the Roland Microcube, which seems to be in the same ballpark.

Axemusic has the Vox listed for $176. Good price?

http://www.voxamps.com/us/da-series/da5/


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

What do you need it to do, derek? Do you need the digital effects, or is a simple headphone amp that can drive a 3" speaker or headphones sufficient?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm looking for something small and portable, with the effects and the built in speaker. I used to own a Vox AD30, which I really liked, and I believe they use the same modeling technology in this line.


----------



## foghorn99 (Apr 28, 2008)

The DA series is similar to the Valvetronix, but without the 12AX7 tube and it has a trancated modeling+effects settings.

The kewl thang bout the DA-5 is the battery power (i.e. portable) option.
The thing that keeps me from buying one is the ridiculous Canadian price. When our dollar was near par with the USD, prices had dropped to about $149 + Canadian taxes. Have they probably since gone back to about $179 CDN + taxes....insane for such a small amp.

I own the 15w Valvetronix and it is one of the best recording amps I've come across, IMHO.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I lucked out and found a DA5 which a guy was selling locally on Kijiji. I picked it up at lunchtime today and have been playing with it all night. I got a deal too - mint condition for $100. Great range of tones, and the 6 inch speaker sounds surprisingly good. I think it'll be an excellent little practise amp. 

The dude in this video is clearly an awesome guitarist, buts its remarkably easy to dial in the tones that hes getting:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fE32cmJ401I


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my favourite tone on this thing comes from using the clean settings, diming the gain (with single coils) and adding a touch of reverb.

-dh


----------

